# Sport Ponies in Action <3



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Enter your Sport Ponies (or any ponies that compete in Mounted Games, Hunter/Jumper, Eventing, or Dressage) in this action shots show! The best action shot will win a photo edit of the winning picture!! 
Example




Thanks, and have fun!! Will end in 2 weeks!


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Please no blurry pics though!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, thats a really blurry photo...

Heres Tess, she jumps, dressages, shows, sports and can do really anything if she puts her mind to it!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's, Sheena (aka - Bean) my little 14.2h Eventer! She's pretty special. <3


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

here is eddie.
he jumps, hacks and dressage's
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/showing-3-3851/eddie-26412.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/showing-3-3851/eddie-boy-26385.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/showing-3-3851/so-preety-mr-ed-26374.jpg
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/jumping-2784/jumping1-21155.png
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/state-qualifiers-3224/warming-up-saturday-21957.jpg
ok so this one my position is awful but it gives you an idea how he jumps over a d grade course
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/jumping-2784/jumping-3-21151.png


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Eddies not a pony haha!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's my little mare Stella in action!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

^ I don't mean to take this thread off topic, but why do you have bell boots on your horse's hind hooves in that first photo? I'm just curious.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

On my pony? Well, she sometimes get's clumsy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A student who lives in Canada breeds wonderful New Forest sport ponies. Here are a couple of them (they are for sale!!);

Sir Draco as a youngster










At his inspection free jumping










At one of the last clinics I taught











Sir Lancelot...the baby










At a clinic of mine










As a three year old










As a four year old

These ponies are real jumpers.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool! I just LOVE sport ponies! Trying to find one near me is impossible.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Theyr pretty cool


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Heres "The Duke" At a show two years ago!! I love/miss him!!


----------

